# Experience of Honda dealers



## foggym (12 Sep 2007)

I'm looking to buy a new honda civic and was just wodering if anyone has any experience with the various dealers?  I live in Kildare and have spoken with several in dublin as well as kildare, offaly and tipp.  Will travel for a bargain!  If anyone has any experience or local knowledge to share of either the good or the bad for customer service I'd really appreciate it.  Thanks!


----------



## Caveat (12 Sep 2007)

Maybe it's a bit far for you, but I've heard that _Tom Fox Honda_ in Drogheda are good to deal with.


----------



## foxylady (12 Sep 2007)

You could try Tom Canavans in East Wall.


----------



## Jody (12 Sep 2007)

I will second both as I have dealt with them, canavans recently for a purchase  of a new civic also, p.s. go for the 1.8 too


----------



## Jethro (13 Sep 2007)

I've bought two new Civics from Clonskeagh Motors, the most recent being just a couple of months ago.

I find them great to deal with, especially Dermot Murphy (MD) and his daughter Fiona.


----------



## foggym (13 Sep 2007)

Thanks for the feedback.  BTW, how have you found the cars themselves? This will be my first honda if I buy (am looking at 1.8 exec)


----------



## aircobra19 (13 Sep 2007)

Used Clonskeagh Motors a few years back, were good. Didn't have a good experience with Rathdown.


----------



## frph (13 Sep 2007)

I've also bought from Clonskeagh Motors. Bought three Hondas from them.  Found them to be excellent to deal with.  On each occasion I also found them to be much cheaper than other Honda dealers.

The Civic is a lovely car to drive. Never had any problems with any of them.


----------



## Jeff_24 (13 Sep 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> Used Clonskeagh Motors a few years back, were good. Didn't have a good experience with Rathdown.



They aren't Honda dealers anymore, they still have the servicing franchise though. Funnily enough, I found them to be quite good to deal with and very professional. I bought 2 cars off them.


----------



## Jeff_24 (13 Sep 2007)

foggym said:


> I'm looking to buy a new honda civic and was just wodering if anyone has any experience with the various dealers?  I live in Kildare and have spoken with several in dublin as well as kildare, offaly and tipp.  Will travel for a bargain!  If anyone has any experience or local knowledge to share of either the good or the bad for customer service I'd really appreciate it.  Thanks!



If you're willing to travel I can thorougly recommend AutoBoland in Waterford. I bought my old Volvo off them and found them to be quite frankly excellent. They are realistic about pricing too, and they came down quite heavily on price for me. I don't know about their Honda sales though, but I'd definitely give them a try.


----------



## Jody (13 Sep 2007)

1.8 is a winner 1.4 engine slow in comparison to the last generation civic, just  traded my 06 1.4 in for the 1.8 07 one and there is a big difference, many hondas in the extended family and never so much as a problem with any of them, happy shopping


----------



## aircobra19 (14 Sep 2007)

Jeff_24 said:


> They aren't Honda dealers anymore, they still have the servicing franchise though. Funnily enough, I found them to be quite good to deal with and very professional. I bought 2 cars off them.



What are they now?
[broken link removed]


----------



## john m (14 Sep 2007)

Owned 3 Honda's (5 in total in the family) and never a problem with any of them. I deal with John Adams in Portlaoise and find the aftersales top class. I live in Carlow and they have even dropped me home when one of the cars required an overnight stay (left the car to them late and they completed the service Fri evening/Sat morning). From all dealers I have dealt with they are the best and are a reason I am loyal to the brand almost as much as the cars!

Regarding the new Civic, at first I thought the front end was terrible but it does grow on you and now I actually think it looks good. They drive well, very comfy but not as sporting (suspension wise) as the old shape but the 3 door is supposed to address that. I have (well the other half has) the old shape sport and the new 5 door didnt feel as urgent/sharp on a twisty road, I havent driven the new 3 door sport but its supposed to be great if a little high on price and it only comes in a 1.8L (old one was a 1.6L).


----------



## Jethro (14 Sep 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> What are they now?
> [broken link removed]


 
I believe the poster meant Rathdown Motors are no longer Honda dealers.

Clonskeagh Motors certainly still are Honda dealers.

If you don't need five doors the Type S has a lovely interior and looks lovely outside too.

Well, mine does...


----------



## Jeff_24 (14 Sep 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> What are they now?
> [broken link removed]



Ahem... I was talking about Rathdown Motors.


----------



## Jeff_24 (14 Sep 2007)

The current Civic is one of the cars on my hate list along with the CR-V, everything Toyota, the Nissan Almera, Primera and the lacklustre Tiida.


----------



## Caveat (14 Sep 2007)

Jeff_24 said:


> The current Civic


 
I think it _*looks*_ fantastic and will probably be reliable as anything - but too many practical disappointments:

Poor ride quality /rear visibility (according to many reviewers), no rear wiper, no spare wheel...

and as usual: expensive.

Pretty much with you on all the rest you mention - except for reliability brownie points for the Almera and Yaris


----------



## aircobra19 (14 Sep 2007)

Jeff_24 said:


> Ahem... I was talking about Rathdown Motors.



Sorry never thought of that.


----------



## jonno23 (18 Sep 2007)

I bought my accord in Tom Fox Drogheda recently, found them excellent to deal with, and good value.  Brother-in-law is on his second accord, both bought from Des Darcy Swords, he found them excellent to deal with as well.


----------



## foggym (18 Sep 2007)

If anyone else is currently shopping this may be of interest: can't answer my own question about dealer service - the proof of that pudding will be in the eating - but does it pay to shop around! Haggling is not my forte but this is going to cost me a chunk of change so I got stuck in for once. Started at East Wall and have worked my way through all the Dublin and most (if not all) of the Midlands dealers and in the process have knocked 1500€ off the asking price, with the best offer so far by a comfortable margin coming from Denis Kinane Honda in Thurles.   Worth a bit of stress and a few km's on the clock!


----------



## Jeff_24 (18 Sep 2007)

Have you tried AutoBoland??: 051-876558


----------



## Yoltan (19 Sep 2007)

john m said:


> Owned 3 Honda's (5 in total in the family) and never a problem with any of them. I deal with John Adams in Portlaoise and find the aftersales top class. I live in Carlow and they have even dropped me home when one of the cars required an overnight stay (left the car to them late and they completed the service Fri evening/Sat morning). From all dealers I have dealt with they are the best and are a reason I am loyal to the brand almost as much as the cars!


 
Agree 100%. My oh bought a Honda from John Adams and the service is excellent. Aftersales is excellent too.


----------



## mobileme (19 Sep 2007)

When I bought my Accord in Des Darcy 3 years ago, I negotiated hard on price. And when they were at rock bottom, got 3 free services to seal the deal. Saved me a good few bob in the first couple of years!!


----------



## mad m (21 Sep 2007)

Hmmm, Lets say I put a deposit on a new Honda accord and I ring up another Honda garage and get a better deal, would I be entitled to get my desposit back?


----------



## hotbot (21 Sep 2007)

mad m said:


> Hmmm, Lets say I put a deposit on a new Honda accord and I ring up another Honda garage and get a better deal, would I be entitled to get my desposit back?


 
Depends I don't think there is a legal obligation to give back the deposits however if there is strong demand for the car he may just give it back.


----------



## Caveat (21 Sep 2007)

mad m said:


> Hmmm, Lets say I put a deposit on a new Honda accord and I ring up another Honda garage and get a better deal, would I be entitled to get my desposit back?


 
It's maybe a bit cheeky but so what?  He'll have no problem selling the Accord.  Just make up some story about money coming through which didn't materialise or something


----------



## mad m (21 Sep 2007)

It was sort of a hypotethical question, But I did ring around a few Honda dealers including Clonskeagh Honda dealers and John Adams and Clonskeagh were the dearest actually, and by a good bit...So I'm sticking with DgHonda....


----------

